# Von PC auf TV streamen (Steam Link Alternative)



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Gamer unter euch haben bestimmt schon von Valve's Steam Link gehört: Steam Link

Klingt sehr gut, das Bild vom PC auf den TV im Wohnzimmer zu streamen, leider ist das Steam Link-Gerät erst ab Oktober lieferbar.

Gibt es denn schon gleichwertige Alternativen, die ebenfalls übers Netzwerk (idealerweise per Kabel) das Bild vom PC auf den TV streamen können?

Gruß
Retrofunk


----------



## Stueppi (7. Juni 2015)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das Steam Link eine kompakte Version von Steam Inhome Streaming sein soll.
Wenn du einen zweiten PC hast, mit mindestens Gigabit Lan oder 5 Ghz WLan, kannst du den benutzen.


----------



## _maxe (8. Juni 2015)

Falls du eine Nvidia Karte hast, schau dir mal das GameStream von denen an. 
Ist echt gut und wie beim In Home Streaming von Steam merkt man kaum das da grad was gestreamt wird.

Das beste dran: Es läuft auf einem Raspberry!
Dabei merkt man überhaupt nicht die schwache Leistung des kleines Computers, es ist wirklich schön flüssig.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (8. Juni 2015)

ich finde das thema auch interessant. hab mir den steam link vorbestellt. @_maxe: wie funktioniert das denn über den raspy? ist bisher an mir vorbei gegangen ...


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

_maxe schrieb:


> Falls du eine Nvidia Karte hast, schau dir mal das GameStream von denen an.
> Ist echt gut und wie beim In Home Streaming von Steam merkt man kaum das da grad was gestreamt wird.
> 
> Das beste dran: Es läuft auf einem Raspberry!
> Dabei merkt man überhaupt nicht die schwache Leistung des kleines Computers, es ist wirklich schön flüssig.



Super Tipp, danke! Bestelle mir eben mal das Raspberry 2. Werde dann berichten, ob ich es bis Oktober als Alternative nutzen kann.


----------



## _maxe (8. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, man braucht dafür eine Nvidia Karte.
Im Gaming Experience Centre oder wie das heißt gibt es dann den GameStream. Der wurde eigentlich für das Nvidia Shield entwickelt aber ist auch auf andere Geräte übertragbar. Genutzt wird hierfür Limelight auf dem Pi. Damit kann man auch nicht nur Spiele streamen sondern alle möglichen Applikationen. Steam Spiele sind ebenfalls möglich.

Man muss nur Limeligt und ein oracle build auf dem Pi installieren. Danach noch Maus und Tastatur einstellen und schon kanns losgehen. 

Hat halt keine schöne oberfläche, das verbinden erfolgt über einen Befehl den man am start im Terminal eingeben muss.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9KctGpv4lXw&t=75

Einwenig Lag ist vorhanden, das hat man aber auch auf SteamMachines.


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

Danke, ich habe eine 970er laufen, da hat Nvidia mit Shadowplay, G-Sync und Gamestream wirklich tolle features rausgebracht.

Wie sieht es mit der Auflösung und fps aus? Sind 1080p bei 60fps machbar?

Bin am PC 1440p mit 144Hz gewohnt...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2015)

Du musst natürlich auch die höhere Latenz bei Eingaben und Bildaufbau beachten.


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich auch die höhere Latenz bei Eingaben und Bildaufbau beachten.



Gibt es hier schon ungefähre Werte bei Ethernetkabel-Verbindung?


----------



## _maxe (8. Juni 2015)

Was machbar ist hängt von deinem Netzwerk ab. 
Bei mir Zuhause konnte ich geschmeidig mit 40fps auf 1080p spielen.

An das was du von deinem PC gewohnt bist wirst du aber nicht kommen. 
Wie DKK007 schon sagte, etwas Latenz ist schon vorhanden. Aber damit spielen kann.

Edit: Hier noch ein gutes Video, dort sieht man auch wie man das ganze auf dem Pi startet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=175&v=XRW6O0bSHNw
Ich hoffe ja drauf das da irgendwann mal noch was kommt für Kodi was das schön integriert


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

Naja, habe mir eben ein paar Einrichtungsvideos angeschaut, den Aufwand ist es mir nicht wert, da nehme ich lieber mein HDMI Kabel und stöpsel meinen PC an den TV, zumindest solange bis mein Steam Link mitte Oktober geliefert wird.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Juni 2015)

Ich will damit konsolenmässig zocken. Steam hat mittlerweile das riesige Angebot an Spielen dafür und liefert mir nun die Box, ich finds Klasse


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich will damit konsolenmässig zocken. Steam hat mittlerweile das riesige Angebot an Spielen dafür und liefert mir nun die Box, ich finds Klasse



Gerade wenn Freunde da sind und du ein paar Partyspiele wie Gang Beasts zocken möchtest ist die Steam Link Box wirklich ein Segen. Alles unter 1080p bei 60 fps ist eine Zumutung für jahrelange PC Spieler.


----------



## _maxe (8. Juni 2015)

Einrichtung geht relativ schnell von statten. Aber jedem das sein 
Die Steam Boxen sehen natürlich deutlich komfortabler aus!

Und da du es ansprichst:
Gerade wenn Freunde da sind und man mit ihnen zusammen zocken möchte kann der Raspi natürlich Probleme machen.
Zumindest bei mir, mehr wie 2 Controller konnte ich noch nie zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

Gut zu wissen. Welche Controller benutzt Du? Werde mir noch ein paar Xbox One PC Controller kaufen, Microsoft wird in Kürze auch Wireless-Adapter hierfür vorstellen.


----------



## _maxe (8. Juni 2015)

Nutze die normalen Xbox Controller für den PC.


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

_maxe schrieb:


> Nutze die normalen Xbox Controller für den PC.



Falls Du mal Nachschub brauchst kann ich dir die Xbox One Controller ans Herz legen, besitze selbst keine Xbox und bin Microsoft generell etwas kritisch gegenüber aber der Formfaktor ist wirklich gelungen. Liegt super in der Hand. Leider nur nicht ganz so billig.


----------



## freezy94 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich nutze Inhome-Streaming mit meinem Medion Akoya 3in1.
Die Verbindung erfolgt mittels 2.4 GHz Router welcher im selben Raum steht und mit dem PC via. Ethernet über einen Gigabit-Switch verbunden ist.

Ich habe zu jeder Zeit ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis und hatte bis dato keine nennenswerten Probleme, Lags oder schlechte Bildqualität.
Solange der Router in der Nähe ist kann man auch mittels Wifi streamen, ansonsten empfehle ich ganz klar Ethernet (optimal wenn ein Gigabit-Switch zwischen PC, Router und Streaming-Machine verbaut ist denn das spart den Weg bis zum Router -> habe ich selber ausprobiert und habe mich für diese Variante mit dem Switch entschieden).


----------



## _maxe (9. Juni 2015)

Retrofunk schrieb:


> Falls Du mal Nachschub brauchst kann ich dir die Xbox One Controller ans Herz legen, besitze selbst keine Xbox und bin Microsoft generell etwas kritisch gegenüber aber der Formfaktor ist wirklich gelungen. Liegt super in der Hand. Leider nur nicht ganz so billig.



Die will ich mir schon ne ganze weile zulegen, aber da ich schon 2 normale Xbox Controller habe ist es irgendwie unnötig noch die neuen anzuschaffen


----------



## Retrofunk (9. Juni 2015)

Für den Preis des Medion Akoya kann man sich aber schon das Nvidia Shield Tablet kaufen


----------



## BlackBetty466 (15. Juni 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Ich nutze Inhome-Streaming mit meinem Medion Akoya 3in1.



Hier würde ich gern nochmal nachhaken 

Ich stehe auch kurz davor, mir ein Akoya Convertible zu kaufen. In erster Linie zum Surfen, E-Mail, Facebook etc. und Multimedia.
Aber im Hinterkopf hatte ich auch Steam Inhome-Streaming. Da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Leistung des Gerätes ausreicht. CPU sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber die integrierte Grafik ist ja nicht allzu stark, und am liebsten verbinde ich alles per Kabel in meinem LAN, was die Akoyas ja leider nicht bieten.
Aber bei Dir scheint es ja gut zu funktionieren, welche Ausführung hast Du denn? Ich schwanke zwischen zwei Varianten des P2213T, und zwar gibt es eine mit einem Celeron N2940 und eine mit einem Pentium N3540.
Ich tendiere ja zu dem etwas schnelleren Pentium, bei dem auch die IGP ein bisschen höher taktet. Auch der Preisunterschied von 20€ geht in Ordnung.
Die Verbindung des Akoya zum Netzwerk müsste dann per WLAN erfolgen, aber die FritzBox 7490 steht nur etwa 3 Meter entfernt.

Habe ich gute Chancen, Inhome-Streaming vernünftig zum Laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Hier würde ich gern nochmal nachhaken
> 
> Ich stehe auch kurz davor, mir ein Akoya Convertible zu kaufen. In erster Linie zum Surfen, E-Mail, Facebook etc. und Multimedia.
> Aber im Hinterkopf hatte ich auch Steam Inhome-Streaming. Da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Leistung des Gerätes ausreicht. CPU sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber die integrierte Grafik ist ja nicht allzu stark, und am liebsten verbinde ich alles per Kabel in meinem LAN, was die Akoyas ja leider nicht bieten.
> ...


Ich habe das 2213T. Schick mir mal eine PM dann können wir besser reden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich will damit konsolenmässig zocken. Steam hat mittlerweile das riesige Angebot an Spielen dafür und liefert mir nun die Box, ich finds Klasse



Hast du dein Steam Link schon bekommen?


----------



## MfDoom (9. November 2015)

Jep ist da und läuft ziemlich gut. Steam bringt PC-Spiele auf den Fernseher, und das ziemlich gut, wie ich finde.

Hatte woanders schon etwas darüber geschrieben, wenn du Fragen hast, nur her damit:

_Also mein Steamlinkist schon eine Weile da und ich poste hier jetzt mal einfach eine erste Einschätzung.

Das Einrichten funktioniert wunderbar, sie integriert sich per Wlan oder  Lan ohne zu zicken ins Netzwerk und findet auch sofort den verfügbaren  Mutter-PC der fürs Streamen zuständig ist.
Der Steam-Big-Picture Mode läuft soweit auch gut und hat viele sinnvolle  Features. Es ist z.B. sehr zuvorkommend möglich in Streams von wirklich  jedem Spiel einzusteigen und zuzusehen, sofern jemand streamt  natürlich. Das ging wahrscheinlich auch schon vorher nur habe ich das  nie verwendet.
Ab und zu kommt es zu Rucklern und die Eingabe des Pads hängt hinterher,  vor allem wenn Steam die Leitung voll auslastet um etwas zu ziehen. Das  wurde nach einem automatischen Update der Steambox schon wesentlich  besser.
Was ich auch gut finde ist das man jede .Exe oder Verknüpfung derselben,  die auf dem Desktop liegt in die Bibliothek einfügen kann. Und das  total einfach und problemlos.
Auch ist es möglich Ordner von Medien (Musik, Filme) anzugeben und diese  über Steam abzuspielen, eine sehr nützliche Funktion. Auch nichts  neues, aber für mich mit der steambox erst richtig sinnvoll.
Mans ieht das es mit der Steamlink  als Konsole fürs Wohnzimmer, in die richtige Richtung geht 


_


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> _Also meine Steambox ist schon eine Weile da und ich poste hier jetzt mal einfach eine erste Einschätzung._



Du schreibst Steambox und ich meine Steam-Link 

Meinen wir vlt. das selbe?


----------



## MfDoom (9. November 2015)

Natürlich meine ich den Steamlink, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, habe es korrigiert. Wobei die von mir beschriebenen Features auf einer Steambox natürlich dieselben sind, auf die Software, Steam im Big Picture Modus, kommt es an und hier leistet Valve wie gewohnt ganze Arbeit. Die wissen was Zocker wollen.


----------

